# Hand sanding sucks...



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

I did NOT plan for this particular curve to be the exact same size as a piece of scrap 1 1/2" PVC with sandpaper attached to it but it happened to work out that way. :yes:

(have lots of diff sizes PVC scraps for a reason)


Not about to push this sandpaper back and forth by hand... :no:














Worked fine...










Did a few of these today with no issues. That is 9 pieces of 3/4 glued together and it will look like one solid piece after finishing... :smile:

Tip: If your PVC is undersize but 'close' - You can add wraps of sandpaper to slowly increase the diameter to a closer size to what you are looking for. Contact adhesive is cheap...

Fairly sure this is somewhat safe or else the dog would have moved. :thumbsup:


----------



## mtnwalton (Oct 12, 2013)

That corbel looks just like ones I'm going to use for my son's mantle later this year. looks good


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

mtnwalton said:


> That corbel looks just like ones I'm going to use for my son's mantle later this year. looks good


 
These are going under a monster Ventahood cabinet I built recently. Built these out of hard maple to be the same as the rest of the cabinets but using wood that hard made the sanding a lot more cumbersome.

Would have been a LOT easier to sand had they been made of a softer material. :yes:


----------

